
Walt Disney's MultiPlane Camera (Filmed: Feb. 13, 1957) - there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdHTlUGN1zw
======
michaelpinto
Ub Iwerks was a true genius! In addition to doing the work on that camera he
designed the original Mickey Mouse and later did some brilliant works with
traveling matts. The work done in the early days of Disney really reminds me a
great deal of Pixar in terms of combining creative with tech. It's hard to
appreciate today but Disney did the first color animated shorts, the first
real feature and the first company to really make a cartoon revolve around
sound (instead of the other way around). At the very end Disney was fascinated
by audio-anamatrobics which remind me a great deal of the early days of
computer animation.

